# Harvesting my own wood?



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

So we have 2.5 acres of overgrowing woods which is populated by a variety of trees - pine, some oak, ash, maple, sugar gum, etc.

How would I go about clearing it to process it for wood for my own use? I've heard that some mills will process your lumber and keep a portion of it as payment for the effort - which direction do I need to go in to find out more?

Are there some woods that are no good for lumber? some basics like size and age that matter or don't matter?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had a mobile mill come out*

I have 3 acres and cleared the site for the house myself. It was mainly Oak and Maple and I got quite a few boards...but there were a lot of knots, so to get clear straight grained stock I ended up with shorter pieces say down to 4 ft in length. I don't think there will be enough really good wood unless the trees are 20" or so and up and no branches for 10 ft up. That's just based on my experience.
If you live in the 'burbs another hazard is nails from kids, fences and treehouses etc that will wreak havoc with a band mill blade. Some millers won't be bothered with the hassle, so that's another thing to deal with.  bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Get a forestry or saw mill guy to do a walk through, he should be able to advise you.


----------

